# A request for people adding Pics to footers



## fireworkz (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi..
Just a request is it possible for people to not add big Pic or Graphics in their threads as they fill it up and slow things down..
Maybe you will all hate me for saying so.. but just think of it .. if you have one thread with 20 replies and people have pics below each reply cluttering up the place.. and making the thread longer to read/go through..

Awe well Im outta here

Take Care

Fireworkz


----------



## Alexander (Oct 25, 2002)

we will control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stay in relax


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

Ya fo real, try to control the big az pics at the footers of messages.  Some of us (like me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) are still running on dino-age discout dial-ups


----------



## Peer (Oct 26, 2002)

but i like my sig pic


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

erm.....or u serious? i mean i know i have only been here for barely 15 minutes but so far from the posts i seen, every1 has either extremely small sigs or none at all


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

we'll chech for long signatures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i always send a pm i a sign is too long...


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

is mine too long?


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

i sent you a pm about that...
even if it's a nice sign it is better if you remove the lower image...

let's keep the forum clean and fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you Zero


----------

